# Getting an NIE number before moving



## marm (Nov 23, 2010)

Hello all

Looking to move to Barcelona in January and was wondering how other people dealt with the NIE situation.

Everything I can find seems to suggest that you need an address in Spain to get one, however most of things needed to settle down (arranging a property, bank accounts, utilities etc) requires an NIE number. Seems to be a catch 22 situation.

Can I use any address? Would the address of a hotel be OK? Would using a gestor get around this issue? Any other ideas?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Your NIE number usually comes on the "residencia" for which you do need an address for! When I first got my NIE/residencia it was AFTER I had moved here. The agent didnt need me to have one, my utility bills were in my landlords name and my new Spanish bank account was a non residents account - which needed to be upgraded once I had NIE, address etc. 

Jo xxx


----------



## mikeempuria (Nov 23, 2010)

I got my NIE before moving to Spain. Your gestor will probably use his/her own address. If you have a friend already living here then use their address. I would get a gestor to do it or, if you are buying a property, the estate agent should be able to organise it for you.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The rules have changed recently and lots of websites give contradictory information. You can now get your NIE and residency certificate at the same time, but I believe it is still possible to get an NIE in advance. Lots of companies will offer to get one for you, but they charge a ridiculous price and it's really not difficult to do it yourself.

Just go along to the Oficina de Extranjeros as soon as you arrive in Barcelona. You can read more about it and download the application form here:
Obtaining an NIE Number, Numero de Identificatión de Extranjero, Residents Permit, Tarjeta de Residencia


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mikeempuria said:


> I got my NIE before moving to Spain. Your gestor will probably use his/her own address. If you have a friend already living here then use their address. I would get a gestor to do it or, if you are buying a property, the estate agent should be able to organise it for you.


I'm not sure that they'll do that as you have to do it in person, the address has to be yours and then you'll have to go through the purgatory of changing the address on it (yes I'm in the motions of doing just that) when you finally get here. Also if you're buying a place you can use the address of the place you're buying. There really isnt an immediate rush if you talk to a letting agent, they'll find a temporary way round it

Jo xxx


----------



## mikeempuria (Nov 23, 2010)

jojo said:


> I'm not sure that they'll do that as you have to do it in person, the address has to be yours and then you'll have to go through the purgatory of changing the address on it (yes I'm in the motions of doing just that) when you finally get here. Also if you're buying a place you can use the address of the place you're buying. There really isnt an immediate rush if you talk to a letting agent, they'll find a temporary way round it
> 
> Jo xxx


I'm just saying what I did. Mx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mikeempuria said:


> I'm just saying what I did. Mx


.... of course we're not taking into account the different things they do in different areas or the changes they keep making in the rules and laws lol. I'm trying to change the address on my residencia at the moment and I had to get a social security number today AAAAAGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Any Gestor you appoint before moving over here (or any online Agency that you ask to do this) can achieve this by obtaining Power of Attourney from you to act on your behalf, thereby using their own address in Spain.


----------

